# 1st GSD (purebred or not?)



## totongplanet008 (Feb 16, 2013)

Helloy guys, i have a GSD 3months with paper and its my 1st puppy but i doubt it if he is a purebred. here is some of his picture

















what can you say?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks kind of like Fiona at that age. Her sable coat came out later.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like a sable puppy. His coloring will change a lot as he grows older. You can post his pedigree, we _might_ be able to tell if the pedigree is bogus. Where did you get him from, and why do you thing that you were sold a mixed breed when you were looking for a pure-bred?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Awe, what a punam (yiddish for face). He is a cutey!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's adorable, either way :wub:


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

There might be some malinois in it, not too sure ... but he looks adorable ! congrats


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like a purebred, sable, German Shepherd to me.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute puppy, enjoy.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's what Bunny looked like at that age:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a sable GSD pup to me. Hope this helps. 

Here's Shasta at 12 weeks of age...









Shasta now at almost 3 yrs....


----------



## totongplanet008 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Looks like a sable puppy. His coloring will change a lot as he grows older. You can post his pedigree, we _might_ be able to tell if the pedigree is bogus. Where did you get him from, and why do you thing that you were sold a mixed breed when you were looking for a pure-bred?


i bought him from a buy and sell website. i brought him to vet last week someone approach me there and he ask me if what breed is my puppy and he said he looks like cross breed because the paw of my puppy is not that big.

Thank you guys for the reply and posting some picture of your dog, i really appreciate


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am not an expert and couldn't tell you if your pup is pb or not. all that really matters is that you bond with your pup and are happy for the next 12 to 15 years.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

If you have papers, how can it not be a PB?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's paws look plenty big. 

Welcome to the board. 

I agree with those who said sable GSD.


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

I had that same problem with my puppy I got him from a breeder the puppy came with akc papers even my girlfriend though he was mix he had huge paws for a 8 wks puppy but your dod is a sable gsd your puppy will change as he grows enjoy is a nice dog 

This is Maximus from 8 wks to 9 months







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

totongplanet008 said:


> i bought him from a buy and sell website. i brought him to vet last week someone approach me there and he ask me if what breed is my puppy and he said he looks like cross breed because the paw of my puppy is not that big.
> 
> Thank you guys for the reply and posting some picture of your dog, i really appreciate


 
honestly, I wouldn't worry about what the general public thinks. Everyone is used to the black and tans so a GSD that looks tan confuses people. There's a great many vets who get stumped too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That and half the people say the dog looks too small to be a GSD, and the other half say its too large to be a GSD. I think people talk to hear themselves sometimes.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

It´s true you shouldn´t care what they think, if you love your puppy then y should it matter. 
Besides people talk too much.. They think all german shepherds are rin tin tin like and that´s it... 
Maya is a sable and you wouldn´t believe how many people say she´s not pure because ´´ her fur has so many colours´´... even a vet said that once! 
and I mean.. how big do they want paws to be? lol
enjoy your puppy! she´s adorable!


----------



## totongplanet008 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's right i shouldn't care what other people think about my baby, thank you guys for enlightening me, his name is "Hiter" ehehhe


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rangers-mom said:


> Awe, what a punam (yiddish for face). He is a cutey!


He's adorable.

I'm not such a fan of the name you've saddled him with.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'm not such a fan of the name you've saddled him with.


Seconded...

Maybe as a compromise, you could name him after a less famous/infamous Nazi?

Drexler? Frick? Keitel?

Or a first name? Rudolph, Ernst, Otto, Julius, Franz, Wilhelm? All would provoke the same sense of irony you seem to be going for, but in a more subtle way


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not a big fan either - the name will inspire a visceral sense of revulsion in people all his life; why do that to an innocent dog? And why choose to offend those who are in the many "categories" of people he desired to exterminate?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

totongplanet008 said:


> That's right i shouldn't care what other people think about my baby, thank you guys for enlightening me, his name is "Hiter" ehehhe


Actually he wrote "Hiter". Not sure if that was a typo or not...


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

Can some one tell me if my puppy is pure sable GSD please here are some pics of him from 8wks to now he's just turn a year old on 5 the mayo







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't really think the name was a typo, so I'm not sure why so many are disliking it? Seems like the OP is from a different country based on their english...

Hiter means "Fast" in Slovenian and would definitely suit a GSD, IMO.


----------

